# Hello MT =)



## Epoch (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey there. Well, what shall I start with? The basics, I suppose. I am 19 years old with a little bit of TKD background and things I've picked up along the way having to do with Aikido, Taijutsu, Muay Thai, and the like. However, recently I've been so out of practice I am surprised I was able to hold out against a friend of mine a few days ago during a small spar we had. I'm quite committed to getting back into shape and start again with my martial arts training, but I had a few questions for all the senior members here.

Right now, I love Ninjutsu to an almost obsessive level. I really enjoy what it represents, the history behind it, and from what I've seen the style of the techniques. However, I know that Ninjutsu has a very bad stigma around it revolving mainly around the "frauds" (i.e. Frank Dux) and the psuedo-ninjutsu schools I've run into in the past. What I'd like to know from the community is mainly these few points:

What -is- Ninjutsu known for/good at? Strengths and weaknesses?

Traditional over contemporary?

Hardcore or mediocre intensity during training?

Types of weaponry training to be expected?

Fair prices for schools? (I really never knew...)


Now I do realize that the answers will be dependant on the school itself but I am looking for a guideline to work with. Within 25 miles of my home I have two schools that offer Ninjutsu training. One is the St. Louis Bujinkan Dojo and the other is Missouri Bujinkan Dojo. I have not checked them out as of yet, but I intend to in the near future. I would greatly appreciate feedback and also any helpful questions that I could ask the masters at the Dojos.

Thanks in advanced!

~Epoch


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I can't speak about either of the schools you list - but here are some previous discussions that might help you:

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Enjoy, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT .  You may be able to get some answers here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=110 and here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  I am sure that you will find all of the answers to your questions with a few hours of reading!


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## jkembry (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome and I am sure you will find what you are looking for. This forum is a excellent resource!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2008)

welcome to the forum

may I suggest you post those questins you asked in your first ppost in a new thread in the Ninjutsu section of the forum, some folks just don't read the beginners area.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

